# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  < 6 dollar canvas bag

## rebel

I got it from wally world.  It has two compartments.  It can be attached to another bag or used alone.  It has an attachment point on the side for a canteen or accessory bag.  If style and value is what you are looking for, you can't go wrong with this hunting purse.

----------


## crashdive123

You said hunting purse..........I like it.

----------


## Rick

> If style and value is what you are looking for, you can't go wrong with this hunting purse.


Sounds like a style show. (shiver)

----------


## rebel

LOL.  You two always respond when others run away.

----------


## crashdive123

We get paid to keep things lively.

----------


## BENESSE

Reb, can you recommend a pair of boots to go with that purse?
I need an outfit for the field.

----------


## hunter63

> If style and value is what you are looking for, you can't go wrong with this hunting purse.


LOL, how much did they pay you to say THAT?
It's *possibles* bag, man.

The next thing you will be telling us you got a New Cute Hunting OUTFIT, LOL,LOL, LOL

Seriously, cool deal, got a similar shoulder bag for redeeming Miller Beer points

----------


## rebel

> Reb, can you recommend a pair of boots to go with that purse?
> I need an outfit for the field.


It's not just for the field these days.  You can get some nice camo sleep wear and rodeo boxers (whatever those are).

----------


## BENESSE

> It's not just for the field these days.  You can get some nice camo sleep wear and rodeo boxers (whatever those are).


Now you're getting dangerously close to attracting Rick's attention. Let's not go there.

----------


## Justin Case

> Reb, can you recommend a pair of boots to go with that purse?
> I need an outfit for the field.


LOL,,  Good one B   :Smile:

----------


## EdD270

Looks fine for the price. Always looking for another bag to carry stuff in the truck. If it has coordinating accessories, so much the better.
Does this hunting pur.....uummm _possibles_ bag make my butt look....never mind.

----------


## hunter63

> Looks fine for the price. Always looking for another bag to carry stuff in the truck. If it has coordinating accessories, so much the better.
> Does this hunting pur.....uummm _possibles_ bag make my butt look....never mind.


Just make sure the camo........matches!

----------

